# pier cart holder question...



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I just recently purchased a pier cart from Fireball on this site, and I was wondering if anyone here has used the cart hauler that fits into a receiver hitch and if so what their opinion is. I want to put a front receiver hitch on my Jeep, and if the cart hauler is sturdy enough, I thought of perhaps using that instead of spending extra money on a cooler/ rod rack for the front.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

lil red jeep said:


> I just recently purchased a pier cart from Fireball on this site, and I was wondering if anyone here has used the cart hauler that fits into a receiver hitch and if so what their opinion is. I want to put a front receiver hitch on my Jeep, and if the cart hauler is sturdy enough, I thought of perhaps using that instead of spending extra money on a cooler/ rod rack for the front.


I had one several years ago with the "caddy" that fits the receiver. I actually ended up removing the wheels since I don't pier fish often and used it just for the rod/cooler rack. It worked okay for me for a while but I ended up having Shooter fabricate a custom one for me and I've never looked back. To answer your question though, yes the caddy was more than sturdy enough to handle the pier cart but it will wobble some. Make sure it comes with the stabilizer. That will reduce some of the wobble.

Rod


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Watch your wheels in low spots ,ground cleaeance. :fishing:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the caddy and it's handy. But I wouldn't substitute it for a dedicated rack for a couple reasons.

1. All rocket launchers are vertical so you can't use it like a sand spike unless you're at an angle or like your rods at 90 degrees. I like a mine at an angle so this doesn't work for me.
2. It's covered in rocket launchers which prevents you from hanging a cutting board or tackle box on it. The tackle box/ cutting board combo thingy fits perfectly on the regular rod rack and I wish it would on the pier cart as well.
3. It's not that sturdy. Even though it's attached, there's still some wobble. 


I really like the caddy for transporting the cart, but that's about it for me. The only reason I got it was for a vacation to Myrtle Beach, we took the jeep, and the wife didn't want the fishing cooler and cart in the vehicle. My only complaint is I have to empty the cart to load it on the caddy. It's attached to the caddy with a bar that goes over the bottom of the rack and it's a pain putting this in with a cooler in it. I don't think I would have gotten if not for the vacation, but am glad I did now. I like using the caddy much better than just throwing the cart in the bed of my truck. It obviously doesn't role around like in the bed or suck up space. Very clean and easy. 

All that said I have been thinking of using mine as a secondary rack. Load the regular cooler rack up with bait and fish, and beer in the front.


----------

